# Jar file auf Pda unter Windows Mobile ausführen



## Lola (18. Nov 2004)

hallo,

Ich habe mit dem Wireless toolkit von sun einige jar files erstellt und mit dem emulator ausprobiert.
jetzt würde ich diese gerne auf einem PDa (dell aximx 30) mit windows mobile 2003 betriebssystem zum laufen kriegen.

leider fehlt mir da das nötige grundwissen. was brauch ich denn dafür überhaupt? 
kann man vielleicht die kvm aus der cldc1.1 von sun auf dem gerät installieren und dann benutzen?  

wäre auch für hilfreiche links zum thema dankbar.

danke schön im voraus...


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Nov 2004)

Ich kann Dir da jetzt leider keine Links anbieten.
Was Du brauchst, ist eine passende Java Virtual Machine (JVM) für das Zielgerät/-system/-OS, um Java-Programme darauf ablaufen zu lassen. Vielleicht findet man etwas passendes auf den Webseiten der jeweiligen Hersteller der Geräte.


----------



## Lola (25. Nov 2004)

ja, soweit bin ich auch ungefähr gekommen. habe es mit der vm von ewe und wabasoft probiert. das problem ist aber, dass wir das programm mim rahmen einer projektarbeit entwickeln und unser professor verlangt, dass alles sun.kompatibel bleibt. die kostenlosen vms die ich gefunden habe, benutzen aber alle eigene packete. außerdem bin ich immer noch ratlos, was dann die passende entwicklungsumgebung angeht.
habe überlegt, auf .Net von MS umzusteigen und dann evtl c# zu benutzen. hat da vielleicht jemand schonb erfahrung??


----------

